

Data Mining competition for predicting drug reactions - bucanrabi
http://omopcup.orwik.com

======
swolchok
Not exactly timely; the competition started in September 2009. There are well-
known algorithms for mining association rules; see, e.g.,
[http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~klefevre/eecs584/Papers/agrawal_1...](http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~klefevre/eecs584/Papers/agrawal_1994.pdf)
.

~~~
tibbon
Yea, I always find out about these things a bit late. Too bad. Probably
getting something together by March is nearly impossible.

------
seb
Only for US Americans: _"The Competition is open to data analysis experts
(“Participants”) from the fifty (50) United States (“U.S.”) and District of
Columbia (“D.C.”)"_ [http://competition-
files.s3.amazonaws.com/OMOP_Cup_Competiti...](http://competition-
files.s3.amazonaws.com/OMOP_Cup_Competition_Official_Rules_v3.pdf)

------
wisty
NetFlix offers what .. a million dollars for their data mining contest, and
their revenue is in the millions.

Something doesn't seem right.

